# snd_hda problem here too



## cL0N31 (Nov 28, 2010)

driver is loaded, volumes are up, speakers are silent... can someone plz help me with device.hints on this? here's my dmesg http://pastebin.com/CBEWHEDq


----------



## cL0N31 (Nov 28, 2010)

here's the solution:

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=4 seq=0 device=Line-out"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker"
```


----------

